# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Theodora [Θεοδώρα Ρ, Νικόλαος Κ, Παρθενών]

## sea_serenade

Το THEODORA R. μεταφέρει αδρανή υλικά από Ηγουμενίτσα προς Κέρκυρα.
Ο ήχος των μηχανών του προκαλεί πονοκέφαλο......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Theodora_R.jpg

----------


## apost

το πλοιο αυτο εκανε δρομολογια στο ριο αντιριο με το ονομα ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ και ειχε ακριβος τα ιδια χρωματα  :Very Happy: 
οσο για τις μηχανες οντω κανουν θορυβο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ποιό αναφέρεσε; στο ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ Ρ.;

----------


## JIMMARG75

> το πλοιο αυτο εκανε δρομολογια στο ριο αντιριο με το ονομα ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ και ειχε ακριβος τα ιδια χρωματα 
> οσο για τις μηχανες οντω κανουν θορυβο


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            περασε ενα φεγγαρι και απο ΑΙΔΗΨΟ-ΑΡΚΙΤΣΑ.

----------


## sea_serenade

THEODORA R. : Ο θόρυβός του μπορεί να συγκριθεί μόνο με αυτόν των F-16!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TOM

το θεοδωρα ρ. ξεκουραζεται στο λιμανι τις κερκυρας

theo r..jpg

----------


## gtogias

Η παντόφλα Θεοδώρα Ρ που δουλεύει στην γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσας Κέρκυρας μεταφέροντας αδρανή υλικά.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40419

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEODORA R. στην ηγουμενιτσα

corfu (371).JPG

----------


## CORFU

και αν περασαν τα χρονια.........

----------


## pantelis2009

Aπο την βόλτα μου στην Κέρκυρα τέλη Μαρτίου. Το Θεοδώρα Π μόνιμα αραγμένο σε αυτή τη θέση. Κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου για προβλήματα με τράπεζες. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  :Wink:  

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ Ρ 01 21-03-2010.jpg

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ Ρ 02 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από την Κέρκυρα τον _Οκτώβριο 2010_, με προορισμό την Σεβαστούπολη στην Ουκρανία (Μαύρη Θάλασσα), διατηρόντας το ίδιο όνομα, _Theodora_, και με σημαία _Σιέρα Λεόνε_.

Δύο χρόνια και κάτι μήνες μετά, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Σεβαστούπολης, από όπου πιθανότατα δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου όλο αυτό το διάστημα, εκπέμποντας όμως τακτικά σήμα στο AIS χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή στα στοιχεία του. Τον Μάιο του 2011 ανέβηκαν στο shipspotting δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από την Σεβαστούπολη, στις οποίες διακρίνονται εργασίες μετασκευής του (φωτό _1_, _2_).

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1975_ στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας (???) : _"Builder : General Shipyard Of Greece, Eleusis, Greece"_, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4496_, ενώ αργότερα μετεγγράφηκε στην Πάτρα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Πάτρας 46_. Πρώτο του όνομα με το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε ήταν το _Παρθενών_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _Νικόλαος Κ._ το 1988, και σε _Θεοδώρα Ρ._ το 2007.

Να το δούμε σε μία ακόμα φωτό από το Ρίο τον _Ιούλιο του 1992_, ως _Νικόλαος Κ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δύο χρόνια και κάτι μήνες μετά, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Σεβαστούπολης, από όπου πιθανότατα δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου όλο αυτό το διάστημα, εκπέμποντας όμως τακτικά σήμα στο AIS χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή στα στοιχεία του.


Αυτό που με παραξενεύει πολύ με το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ_, είναι ότι ενώ -όπως είχα γράψει και παλαιότερα- εκπέμπει από τακτικά έως και καθημερινά σήμα στο AIS, δεν υπάρχει απολύτως καμμία ένδειξη έστω και για μία μικρή μετακίνηση του από το σημείο που βρίσκεται δεμένο μόνιμα, σχεδόν τρία χρόνια τώρα, στο λιμάνι της Σεβαστούπολης στην Ουκρανία (το βλέπουμε στο κέντρο στο παρακάτω screenshot).

Google Earth.jpg

Ως τι άραγε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται, και για ποιό λόγο να εκπέμπει διαρκώς σήμα η συσκευή AIS ενός πλοίου που δεν ταξιδεύει, την στιγμή μάλιστα που πολλά πλοία που εκτελούν δρομολόγια σε διάφορες γραμμές, είτε δεν διαθέτουν καν συσκευή AIS, είτε δεν την χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEODORA R. στην Κερκυρα το 2007

corfu (341).jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Το THEODORA R. μεταφέρει αδρανή υλικά από Ηγουμενίτσα προς Κέρκυρα.
> Ο ήχος των μηχανών του προκαλεί πονοκέφαλο.........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110708


Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά από πιτσιρικάς γούσταρα πολύ να ακούω τις παντόφλες να μουγκρίζουν! Όσο περισσότερο θόρυβο έκαναν τόσο περισσότερο τις αγαπούσα. Και ας μην ήταν ιδιαίτερα όμορφες. Το Νικόλαος Κ ήταν ο έρωτας μου για αυτόν τον λόγο! Θυμάμαι είχα κάνει φασαρία μια φορά στον πατέρα μου γιατί ήθελα να καθυστερήσουμε και να φύγουμε με αυτό και όχι με εκείνο που έφευγε εκείνη την ώρα!  :Razz: 

Πλέον χάθηκαν όλες αυτές οι "μελωδίες" από το Ρίο. Νικόλαος Κ, Πωλ, ¶λμπι Ελλάς τραγουδούσαν κάθε φορά που βρισκόσουν εκεί. Σήμερα μόνο ένα προσπαθεί να θυμίσει το παρελθόν... Το ¶ντζελα. Μέχρι πότε όμως;;; :/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτό που με παραξενεύει πολύ με το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ_, είναι ότι ενώ -όπως είχα γράψει και παλαιότερα- εκπέμπει από τακτικά έως και καθημερινά σήμα στο AIS, δεν υπάρχει απολύτως καμμία ένδειξη έστω και για μία μικρή μετακίνηση του από το σημείο που βρίσκεται δεμένο μόνιμα, σχεδόν τρία χρόνια τώρα, στο λιμάνι της Σεβαστούπολης στην Ουκρανία (το βλέπουμε στο κέντρο στο παρακάτω screenshot).
> 
> Google Earth.jpg


Τελικά από ότι φαίνεται, όπου στο εξωτερικό και αν πουληθούν οι Ελληνικές παντόφλες, οι περισσότερες καταλήγουν στην Αφρική. Μετά από τρία χρόνια μόνιμης παραμονής του στη Σεβαστούπολη της Ουκρανίας, το πλοίο έχοντας διατηρήσει το όνομα _THEODORA_, δίνει σήμα στο AIS τις τελευταίες δέκα ημέρες από το *Freetown* _της_* Sierra Leone* στη Δυτική Αφρική. Γνωστός οπωσδήποτε "παντοφλοπαράδεισος" το Freetown, αφού εκεί βρίσκονται επίσης τα πρώην ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ, ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ, ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ, ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ, και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ-ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## sotos89

Το κακό ηταν πως έπρεπε να περάσεις διπλα απο τις πόρτες των μηχανοστασίων για ανεβεις στο κατάστρωμα .ο θόρυβος ηταν ανυπόφορος στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιου.Ευτυχως ειχε φουγαρα και περιοριζε λιγο το θορυβο γιατι αμα ειχε τις εξατμισεις στις ακρες δεν θα πλησιαζες καν για να επιβιβαστεις

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο συνεβαινε στις περισσοτερες παντοφλες εποχης ,να περνας διπλα απο τις εκατερωθεν πορτες που οδηγουν στο μηχανοστασιο

----------


## sotos89

Αλήθεια γνωρίζουμε τι μηχανες ειχε?Το άκουγα τοσα χρονια και δεν αναρωτήθηκα ποτε.Παντος το θυμαμαι που πηγαινε αργα δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλης ιπποδυναμης η εκτος και αν δεν το ανοιγαν περισσοτερο...

----------


## sotiris97

https://static.vesselfinder.net/ship...4f104eb16409/1
και μια πρόσφατη σχετικά φώτο του πλοίου που ανέβηκε το 2017   πιθανότατα στη Σιέρα Λεόνε ...αν κρίνω από το ''σκηνικό'' πίσω  δεν μου παραπέμπει σε Ουκρανία όπου ήταν προτού καταλήξει στην Αφρική ,αλλά πιθανολογώ πως είναι σε κάποιο ποτάμι.....και αν αναλογιστούμε το τελευταίο στίγμα του πλοίου ήταν το 2015 στην τοποθεσία Moa River... ίσως εκεί να είναι τραβηγμένη η φώτο..
Τώρα απόσο μπορώ να διακρίνω στην πλώρη ..νομίζω πως  κατέχει ακόμα το τελευταίο του όνομα..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εύγε Σωτήριε, εύγε για την σπουδαία εικόνα !!!

Πολύ σωστά, σαφώς και το πλοίο στη Σιέρα Λεόνε διατηρεί το όνομα _THEODORA_, και ψάχνοντας λίγο στο διαδίκτυο μετά το δικό σου χθεσινό "τσίγκλισμα", βγάλαμε λαβράκια !!!

Το πάλι ποτέ λοιπόν ΠΑΡΘΕΝΩΝ, ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ, ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ Ρ, δεν δραστηριοποιήται πλέον ως φέρρυ στην Αφρική, αλλά ως ειδικά εξοπλισμένη βυθοκόρος (Powerful Dredger !!!) σε αναζήτηση και εξόρυξη _διαμαντιών_ σε περιοχές της Σιέρα Λεόνε !!! Όπως είδαμε _στην φωτό που μας παρέθεσες_, αλλά βλέπουμε και στην παρακάτω φωτό από το site της εταιρείας του, το πλοίο έχει εξοπλιστεί με μεγάλα ειδικά μηχανήματα που καλύπτουν σχεδόν όλο τον χώρο του πρώην γκαράζ του.

DSC025667.jpg

Η εταιρεία του μάλιστα, η _WEST AFRICAN GROUP SL_, του έχει παραχωρήσει ολόκληρη σελίδα στο site της, όπου εκτός από την φωτό που παραθέσαμε, υπάρχουν πλάνα του πλοίου αλλά και αναλυτικά όλα τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά _(δείτε εδώ)_. Τέλος, το γεγονός ότι η West African Group SL εκτός από την Σιέρα Λεόνε και το Χονγκ Κονγκ (διεθνή κόμβο εμπορίου των διαμαντιών) διατηρεί γραφεία και στην _Σεβαστούπολη_ της Ουκρανίας, μας δίνει την εξήγηση ως προς το γιατί το _THEODORA_ πριν κατέβει στην Αφρική είχε κάνει την εκτεταμένη μετασκευή του σε ναυπηγεία στην Σεβαστούπολη.




> Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από την Κέρκυρα τον _Οκτώβριο 2010_, με προορισμό την Σεβαστούπολη στην Ουκρανία (Μαύρη Θάλασσα), διατηρόντας το ίδιο όνομα, _Theodora_, και με σημαία _Σιέρα Λεόνε_.
> 
> Δύο χρόνια και κάτι μήνες μετά, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Σεβαστούπολης, από όπου πιθανότατα δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου όλο αυτό το διάστημα, εκπέμποντας όμως τακτικά σήμα στο AIS χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή στα στοιχεία του. Τον Μάιο του 2011 ανέβηκαν στο shipspotting δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από την Σεβαστούπολη, στις οποίες διακρίνονται εργασίες μετασκευής του (φωτό _1_, _2_).

----------


## sotiris97

Εύγε  Γεώργιε..Εύγε.... Εξαιρετική δουλεία!!!!
Όχι μόνο λοιπόν το πλοίο δεν ακολούθησε την....κατιούσα  όπως σχεδόν όλων των υπολοίπων    στην ευρύτερη περιοχή....αλλά έχει αναλάβει και  ρόλο για.....γερά νεύρα!!!!! :Wink:

----------

